

Why Twitter Should Think Twice About Bulldozing the Ecosystem - piggypink
http://gigaom.com/2011/03/12/why-twitter-should-think-twice-about-bulldozing-the-ecosystem/

======
furbearntrout
Seed corn is tasty, it also has more protein.

